# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Διατίθεται λινκ στον Γέρακα, Β.Α. Αττικη Herbalizer #12546

## herbalizer

Βασικά οτι λέει ο τίτλος. Έχω ήδη ένα λινκ με sodapop. Πολύ καλή οπτική με Πεντέλη, Βριλήσια και Μελίσια.

----------

